# Types of Tile Saws



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Sprung831 said:


> Here is the Lackmond WTS950LN. Pretty nice saw. Sold a bunch and have really had any complaints.



I did look at that, but it looks SOOOOOOOOO close to the older husky tile saws from about 5 years ago. I used one then and hated it.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Since when does a cabinet guy do backsplashes?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Would you like to come out and do about 6 square feet of back-slash? Job is in Middle Valley, NJ. I just finished doing some minor trim and a repaint. I think they guy is going with 4x4 tiles....its super easy. I am sure I can get away with a grinder and my snap cutter...but I get these little things now and again and something a bit nicer would be cool to have....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> I did look at that, but it looks SOOOOOOOOO close to the older husky tile saws from about 5 years ago. I used one then and hated it.


You'll probably wind up hating whatever 3 bill or less saw you buy too.
Good thing you won't use it often....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> Would you like to come out and do about 6 square feet of back-slash?


That's why I've always said backsplashes are a waste of time. If the pieces are big enough, they don't want to pay you for your time/trip and if they're small enough, art crap, they don't want to pay you for your time.
Have I mentioned they are a waste of time?


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

smeagol said:


> I would recommend the mk 660. More money but super quiet and pro quality. Only weak link being the water pump.


Love the mk660. Great for backsplashes and Surprisingly quiet


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I got a rigid r4007, had to put it together but it's very portable, lightweight, miters, plunges, and has a lifetime repair warranty, it's really a piece of crap in my opinion as far as quality but it has a lot of great features, I've had about 6 wet saws and sold my mk880 too heavy to lug around.
My bosch wood table saw with ts2000 cart spoiled me, now I want everything on cart.
The cheap qep bridge saws worked well for bigger stuff, sold that one too cause it didn't have wheels, got a used imer 250, trying to rig that to a bosch cart also.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

I like a bridge saw with plunge capability, coupled with a grinder for difficult cleanouts, because there's really nothing you can't do with that combination. It cuts large format tile the best, and allows you to get perfect cuts by being able to track the blade between two points on the tile easily before you turn it on.

The downside is that these types of saws are always bulky and heavy. If I'm doing a floor, I use a grinder / snapper unless I'm putting in a border, as all the edges will be covered by trim, or a grout radius. The reason I don't use other saws, is that if I need a clean precise cut, the bridge is going to give me the best results, so why compromise when I'm doing detail work?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

...and in we slide under the 3 bill mark:

http://www.harborfreight.com/power-...half-hp-bridge-tile-saw-with-stand-97360.html

OK, so I have been watching baseball....OK, ncaa girls fastpitch softball.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

CO762 said:


> ...and in we slide under the 3 bill mark:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/power-...half-hp-bridge-tile-saw-with-stand-97360.html
> 
> OK, so I have been watching baseball....OK, ncaa girls fastpitch softball.


Believe it or not---that's a nice tool----it will have fatigue problems in short order,but you will get your money out of it before it gets to sloppy.

Clunky and flimsy----but a good cutter when new.

Save up for the Imer if you get this one---you will be hooked on bridge saws once you use one.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

A bridge saw that won't cut 24s point to point is, well, pointless lol. Unless you never do anything that large.... I don't see how that could be the case if you set tile/stone on the regular though. The whole purpose of a bridge saw is to do long, accurate, precise cuts as well as having the ability miter/bevel and profile. They are heavy and bulky but once set up on the job they are the most versatile saw you can have and make once aggravating or even impossible cuts effortless. Well worth the setup and teardown time on big or complicated jobs imo.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> Would you like to come out and do about 6 square feet of back-slash? Job is in Middle Valley, NJ. I just finished doing some minor trim and a repaint. I think they guy is going with 4x4 tiles....its super easy. I am sure I can get away with a grinder and my snap cutter...but I get these little things now and again and something a bit nicer would be cool to have....


i'd love to help you out, not sure it could happen this week....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> Believe it or not---that's a nice tool----it will have fatigue problems in short order,but you will get your money out of it before it gets to sloppy.


That's the plan, man.  He'll be doing backsplashes for his cabinet installs, so $300 spread over 20 comes out to 15 per job.


----------



## Hank B. (May 6, 2013)

wouldn't say a b.s. is a waste of time, just have to charge accordingly. I charge 100$ to provide an estimate for a b.s. only job. weeds out the folks that want to pay you 100$ to do an intricate design when they just paid 50k having they're kitchen remodeled. " and you want the first thing people see to be done for how much?"


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

PrecisionFloors said:


> A bridge saw that won't cut 24s point to point is, well, pointless lol. Unless you never do anything that large.... I don't see how that could be the case if you set tile/stone on the regular though. The whole purpose of a bridge saw is to do long, accurate, precise cuts as well as having the ability miter/bevel and profile. They are heavy and bulky but once set up on the job they are the most versatile saw you can have and make once aggravating or even impossible cuts effortless. Well worth the setup and teardown time on big or complicated jobs imo.


This. The best bridge saw for the money in my opinion is the QEP 30" one, which can do a 24" on diagonal. It's under $500, and while it's clunky and unsophisticated, it cuts straight and performs well.


----------



## njtileguy (Jun 4, 2013)

i have a small felker . 8 inch blade light quiet for a backsplash is perfect about $300. it is just like a husqvarna (old target which i love )


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Another issue is leaving it on a job site , 200-300 versus 2-3000$, if your working at two or 3 sites I'd deal with el inexpensivo instead of crying about a missing saw.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Those small felkers were popular for a while. Don't know why they quit making them. A friend gave me one and after I got tired of moving it around in storage, sold it to neighbor for $50 as he and his carpenter buddy were going to 'do tile' in his house. They quickly realized the limitations of that unit.

Mike, He's going to do a friggin backsplash for his cabinet installs. If he has his saw stolen, he deserves it! :laughing: And if he has any subs coming in, if they're on their game, they'd hide his saw as they left just to mess with him.....


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

CO762 said:


> Those small felkers were popular for a while. Don't know why they quit making them. A friend gave me one and after I got tired of moving it around in storage, sold it to neighbor for $50 as he and his carpenter buddy were going to 'do tile' in his house. They quickly realized the limitations of that unit.
> 
> Mike, He's going to do a friggin backsplash for his cabinet installs. If he has his saw stolen, he deserves it! :laughing: And if he has any subs coming in, if they're on their game, they'd hide his saw as they left just to mess with him.....


Tired of moving it around, I just sold my bosch vacuum to my brother for 50$ (worth about 200, 600 new) my cement mixer couple years back for 50$, if you don't want something anymore seams like 50$ comes to mind just to guarantee it will be gone!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Hank B. said:


> wouldn't say a b.s. is a waste of time, just have to charge accordingly.


:thumbsup: Backsplashes should always be sold up to a luxury finish, and priced accordingly.


----------

